
Show HN: Yogi, AI Powered Ctrl+f - vrk7bp
https://www.meetyogi.com/
======
sandman757
Can ya’ll search for info across docs? That’d make this so helpful for my
research

------
teacher-22101
This is the kind of thing I wish I had in college...

